# LGB Never Looked So Good Before



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

Having several LGB modern 3-Bay hoppers and some spare time in between waiting for parts and finishing a project of two, I decided I was going to make LGB equipment meet my standards. I will post photos of the finished products as soon as the fresh paint dries.

Dave


----------



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, finally got around to taking and posting the photos of the first rebuilt LGB hopper leaving the shops with new grabs, ladders, catwalks (to come), and paint (decals still to come). In short, I super detailed it the best I could with little materials I had laying around. I still have to add ART roller bearing trucks and either USA trains couplers or Kadee couplers. I plan to do the same to the other 6 unsuitable Shell hoppers I acquired. 



Here, one can see the new wire grabs and ladder details, as well as the train air piping that LGB forgot.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dave... I recall you saying you had a fleet of these hoppers. Are they all in the same or different paint schemes? I'd like to get at least one of each scheme offered, and I could trade some UP versions if you would be willing?


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work Dave! can you share the brand and color name used for the paint.

I have bunch of Rio Grande Orange that need help.

Alan


----------



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

Alan, 

I experiment with each car. The car in the photo is painted with Rust-Oleum Automotive Primer (Flat Gray). I like using it because its in a spray form for one and also because I can work with it. When I say this, I mean I can make it flat or glossy, etc by taking a buffing wheel to it. The other reason I like it is because it covers up any lettering or old colors in either one or two light coats. It drys in a matter of minutes (if in the right climate) and when dry, it's almost factory quality paint. I have used it before on other cars and they have been dropped, smashed, even submerged in a lake, and the paint still is lasting with no signs of cracking, fading, etc (not even scratch marks show). So that is all it is. Just Automotive Primer. I do suggest that for an even better finish, coat the car (after weathering if you weather a car with paints) with a clear coat of your choice. 

Dave


----------

